# I had one of those days yesterday.



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I dont know what got into me yesterday.. Got soooooo much done. Must be the cool weather.
But today is starting out slow.
Have to sort all the paperwork in the office out and try to do my taxes (yes I got an extension)
Hopefully I won't be up till midnight.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Congrats on getting so much accomplished yesterday....

How did today turn out?


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheripoms, It WAS the weather! I did more this past Tuesday, Wednesday and this a.m., than all summer put together! It was great to have LESS humidity, and lower (relatively!) temps! congrats to us! ldc, in Baton Rouge


----------

